

To Help Haiti, End Foreign Aid - dschobel
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB40001424052748704541004575010860014031260.html

======
Mz
I am reminded of both "Diet for a Small Planet" (the political portion of the
book) and "Seeing Like a State: How Certain Schemes to Improve the Human
Condition Have Failed". There is also TV Tropes "Stop helping me":
<http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/StopHelpingMe>

